# Civil PE results



## pokadoros (Dec 18, 2006)

I see a lot of discussion about passing or not. My question aims a little higher. Has anyone ever achieved 80/80 or 100% on the civil PE exam? If most states give individual just a pass/fail score or anyway the don't post publicly grades can anyone prove that he did that well?

ps. By the way, the pass letter is enough for me. :true:


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 18, 2006)

I would assume yes someone has gotten a perfect score. Either through shear dumb luck or extreme brains I would have to assume someone has.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

I bet some supreme nerd has gotten a perfect score before. That's gotta be damn near impossible to pull off.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 18, 2006)

I would be willing to bet that there's been a rare person here or there from MIT that pulled it off, but they probably will never see management because of their lack of social skills. I see that sort of thing all the time - but there are the few exceptions to what I have normally seen coming out of school.


----------



## cement (Dec 18, 2006)

I probably got a perfect score in April, but since they don't give the test scores to passing results you will just have to take my delusions at face value :BK:


----------



## Hill William (Dec 18, 2006)

> I probably got a perfect score in April, but since they don't give the test scores to passing results you will just have to take my delusions at face value :BK:


me too


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

> I would be willing to bet that there's been a rare person here or there from MIT that pulled it off, but they probably will never see management because of their lack of social skills. I see that sort of thing all the time - but there are the few exceptions to what I have normally seen coming out of school.


That's real true. My boss at my first job out of college was most technically competent engineer I've ever worked with. He knew stuff way outside his discipline - mechanical, electrical, plumbing, construction, etc. But he could barely match his socks.

My boss now is not as technically proficient, but he's still real sharp, and handles employees, clients, marketing, etc. better.


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 18, 2006)

It's probably a good thing that they don't tell you your score. Can you imagine having to listen to some obnoxious, socially-inept geek bragging about his perfect score on the PE? Especially if he took it before you, and you are still waiting on your results? Talk about a recipe for cold blooded murder.

Needless to say, I'm not one who would ever get a perfect score. Passing, maybe.


----------



## petermcc (Dec 18, 2006)

I have worked for a MIT grad....

:dddd: worst boss I have ever had!!


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 18, 2006)

I know a guy who scored a 92, and that's the highest that I've ever seen. :true:


----------



## cement (Dec 18, 2006)

actually, I seem to remeber some "common sense" type questions that would be beyond an MIT grad's grasp. :lol2x:


----------



## Timmy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a professor in college who scored a 96 on the Electrical PE exam. He had a certificate hanging on his wall, acknowledging his accomplishment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

I got an 86 on the FE exam, which condemned me to total nerd status amongst my grad school friends.

I got no clue what I got on the PE.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 18, 2006)

> That's real true. My boss at my first job out of college was most technically competent engineer I've ever worked with. He knew stuff way outside his discipline - mechanical, electrical, plumbing, construction, etc. But he could barely match his socks.
> My boss now is not as technically proficient, but he's still real sharp, and handles employees, clients, marketing, etc. better.


My last boss refered to many engineers as "head up" or "head down."

Good firms had a "head up" guy to deal with clients and a "head down" guy to really put pen to paper.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

> Good firms had a "head up" guy to deal with clients and a "head down" guy to really put pen to paper.


That's an interesting way of phrasing it. One guy makes the client happy (a full time job) while the other guy churns out plans.

That's kinda how my boss and I try to operate. He does the marketing, contracts, meetings, billing, etc. and has me doing a lot of the day-to-day technical stuff.


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 18, 2006)

> My last boss refered to many engineers as "head up" or "head down."
> Good firms had a "head up" guy to deal with clients and a "head down" guy to really put pen to paper.


I like that too. It seems like the higher up you go, the more "head up" you have to be. I'm usually stuck in the office while my boss is out with clients. He hates it, but that's the way it is. I think he's waiting for me to get my PE and then I'll have to do more of that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

^ That's the way it worked for me.

Suddenly, you're an expert who's words carry some weight.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm def. the head up guy. Not great at the head down thing in comparison


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 19, 2006)

> I'm def. the head up guy. Not great at the head down thing in comparison


you and me both.....AND, we can't seem to get past this PE exam thing, wonder if there's any correlation? I'm guessing there is! :resp


----------



## flyingfishes (Dec 19, 2006)

ah, worked for an MIT grad, try married to one. met in ug and she went on to get her grad in OE from mit. :true:


----------



## frazil (Dec 19, 2006)

I work with an MIT grad. He uses every possible opportunity to bring it up in conversation.


----------



## flyingfishes (Dec 19, 2006)

yes, thats one great school there, the people are so nice, and the camraderie (sp?) is really inspiring, the climate is hospitable and the people all really feel like they are working together.

when we moved her stuff up there, i waited by the car, and approx. 200 people walked by me before i saw an american. i am not xenophobic, but i think its a shame that we are giving away all that knowledge just b/c someone will work longer for cheeper, and kill themselves before saying, 'enough, man'

wow, a rant.


----------



## Kipper (Dec 19, 2006)

> > I probably got a perfect score in April, but since they don't give the test scores to passing results you will just have to take my delusions at face value  :BK:
> 
> 
> me too


I did get a perfect score in April!

They told me.

It was a letter that said "CONGRATULATIONS YOU PASSED!"

They give you a special certificate that you can hang on your wall. A little card to carry in you wallet.

Yep. It was perfect.


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^^^ :claps:


----------



## pokadoros (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't agree, social skills are great for car salesmen. Engineering is about technical skills.

If one can not pass a basic exam with 70% he should try into becoming a salesman for his company. Personally, I wouldn't trust 70% plans even if they were submitted by an engineer with great social skills! "oldtimer"


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

> I don't agree, social skills are great for car salesmen. Engineering is about technical skills. If one can not pass a basic exam with 70% he should try into becoming a salesman for his company. Personally, I wouldn't trust 70% plans even if they were submitted by an engineer with great social skills!  "oldtimer"


Do you really believe that if you do not pass that test, you are not technically skilled ??

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

> ah, worked for an MIT grad, try married to one. met in ug and she went on to get her grad in OE from mit.


My fiance and all her friends are Dartmouth engineering grad students. And they're all in real high tech stuff, no good old fashioned ME's who design coffee pots or stuff like that.

Fortunately, they're not too snooty.


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 19, 2006)

> don't agree, social skills are great for car salesmen. Engineering is about technical skills. If one can not pass a basic exam with 70% he should try into becoming a salesman for his company. Personally, I wouldn't trust 70% plans even if they were submitted by an engineer with great social skills!


I don't agree at all. Yes, you must be technically proficient, but social skills are a must. Engineers need to be able to effectively communicate with clients, contractors, etc. in order to do their job properly. And, it's always nice to get work in the first place, which you won't without some social abilities.

And I seriously do not think that the PE is a true test of technical proficiency. Not at all. I've known way too many PE's that didn't know what the heck they were doing. But they test well and were able to pass. Not to mention all the very good engineers who, for a variety of reasons, don't pass the PE exam. Should I mention all the crap I studied for the exam that I've never once used and will never use? I'm a geotech, why do I need to show that I can design a steel beam?

Ok, I'll stop ranting now.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 19, 2006)

> I don't agree, social skills are great for car salesmen. Engineering is about technical skills. If one can not pass a basic exam with 70% he should try into becoming a salesman for his company. Personally, I wouldn't trust 70% plans even if they were submitted by an engineer with great social skills!


Social skills should be MINIMAL COMPETENCY. Anyone who thinks that minimal competency is how well you understand ASCE 7, for example, is ultimately misinformed. Social skills in management should be minimal competency. The smartest guy I ever knew turned down Harvard to go to The University of Wisconsin to get his nanotechnology PhD in Physics. He was also the undergrad class president his Junior and Senior year, which required social skills. He definitely intimidated every recluse under the Sun.


----------

